# Have you ever been voted "Shyest?"



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know what options, to put here, so I'll leave it to yes or no. If anyonecares to expand, do tell.

I was voted shyest boy in middle school. My biggest accomplishment in high school was not being voted shyest male.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

those votes in high school aren't totally accurate... because no one would even notice the shyest person in the school. :/

whenever people i know do those online surveys and for the question "who is the shyest person you know?", they always put me down.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I was voted quietest in my High School senior class. They even took a special picture for the yearbook. :hide


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been voted '_____est' anything, let alone shyest :um


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I can hide my SA pretty well at times and I almost think that is worse than someone who is more obvious because people then expect more from me. They have no idea how I am struggling on the inside and terrified and freaking out....


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

This probably counts: In some stupid summer camp we were given Native American names as a game; the counselor named me "Quiet Owl".

I was also voted "geekiest boy" by the girls of my 7th grade class. That was absolutely wonderful.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, I wasn't too thrilled.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My teacher gave us all "awards" in the fifth grade. The boy I had a crush on won "smartest." I was upset, because I wanted to get that one. I got "most intellectual" which I guess wasn't really true, since I had to look up the word in the dictionary...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never officially, though had there been such voting I'd surely have won that award back in school.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I won "Seen Before Heard" my senior year. They made me take a picture too, with my male counterpart.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> those votes in high school aren't totally accurate... because no one would even notice the shyest person in the school. :/


Exactly.

that's why I was never voted shyest.

However, one of my HS teachers told me I was the shyest person He'd ever met.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I won an award in the fourth grade where the teacher gave me the title of 'quiet contemplator.' That could be a nice or elaborate way of calling someone shy. Every kid won an award that was meant to celebrate their personality somehow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worse.....I was voted "Most Naive" by my senior class.  I got a picture with my female counterpart in the yearbook, too.

They don't know what I have been through since then....

And to think they called me immature! :mum

Next year is my 15th reunion.....another one I will skip town for.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Somehow I didn't win shyest in my high school. Asking arguably the hottest girl in school to prom probably saved me that honour.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Somehow I didn't win shyest in my high school. Asking arguably the hottest girl in school to prom probably saved me that honour.


How did that turn out?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I was never voted anything


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

I remember in high school a couple of girls told me they tried to get me voted as "Most Likely to Become a Motivational Speaker", in honor of my two debacles that you could call presentations.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I was never voted anything in school.

I'm an entertainer though-- so if I were to be voted anything; it would probably be loudest. That is all that people seem to see me as, since it's the way I act in public in my attempt to try and be normal and liked.
If anyone knew how I really was- in highschool, I probably would've been voted 'most paranoid'


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope. The closest that I came to getting any recognition was when I was in my english class and we were voting on different things. Some of the louder people yelled out to each other "Who is the quietest?" They started to say my name and look in my direction, but then someone else yelled this other kids name out and he ended up getting all the classroom votes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

There was a category for this in the senior-class superlatives section of the high school yearbook. I didn't get voted shyest, though I was told that I did get some votes. I wonder how much I lost by.

I really should have won "most musical," though. It's a total crock that I didn't win that one.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, a friend of mine was voted "most shy" for senior superlatives. Fortunately, I was given most "most artistic." I'm sure I received quite a few votes, though.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Deemed most shy at work. Got a little certificate and everything.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dear me do they really do that - how did you guys feels about being voted most shy (is shyest a word) I don't think I would enjoy that very much


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The only time I would have had the opportunity to be _voted_ shyest would have been for the yearbook in middle school, and as I remember thinking then, the shyest person in the school would never have been well enough known to win. The girl who won was sort of quietish but never seemed particularly nervous or anything to me.

My voice teacher said I was the most painfully shy student he'd ever had in class, but that wasn't a voting situation.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Worse.....I was voted "Most Naive" by my senior class.  I got a picture with my female counterpart in the yearbook, too.
> 
> They don't know what I have been through since then....
> 
> ...


I am not surprised.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been voted the quietest girl somewhere where I went. It was in college and for some reason the teacher asked the class who was the quietest here and everyone sorta pointed to me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I guess this was supposed to make me feel good about myself or something LOL :roll


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awarding someone on their level of shyness is incredibly dumb. You wouldnt give a paralysed person an award for being 'the most disabled'. Morons.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't buy the yearbook, so I never found out. If they had a vote for it though I'm sure I must've won.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nemesis1 said:


> Awarding someone on their level of shyness is incredibly dumb. You wouldnt give a paralysed person an award for being 'the most disabled'. Morons.


I agree. I'm kind of surprised how many people had that as an option for high school superlative. Of course, that was over 15 years ago for me... I wonder if things have changed with the new emphasis on bully awareness?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

lyssado707 said:


> I guess this was supposed to make me feel good about myself or something LOL :roll


:lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wasn't really 'voted' shyest technically, but that is always the consensus with any group of people I'm with. Just about every time I get together with people (which happens rarely), there is always inevitably someone who will make a comment on how shy or quiet I am. Or someone will say I'm the 'nicest' person, which isn't really much better. That 'quiet' comment always marks the official end of my socializing effort for that particular occasion, because once you have been branded 'quiet', you can't recover from that or reverse it, so I don't even bother trying.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Hehe, nice going, Melissa  Out of my 4 years in secondary school, I've been voted shyest 3 times, and I've got the yearbooks to prove it. My parents are so proud of me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was voted most likely to spontaneously combust do to apparent internal withholding of sexual interests back in HS. The good ole days for sure....


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lyssado707 said:


> I guess this was supposed to make me feel good about myself or something LOL :roll


Ahahaha, that is soo funny and yet soo sad. Have you Toilet Papered Kim Watson's house yet?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> I guess this was supposed to make me feel good about myself or something LOL :roll


Bonfire fodder for sure!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Ahahaha, that is soo funny and yet soo sad. Have you Toilet Papered Kim Watson's house yet?


Maybe that's not such a bad idea. I can look her up on facebook hahaha


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

They did not have that category in my high school, but I think I would've won.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

In 8th grade I was voted quietest along with this kid (they picked a guy and a girl.) I felt really stupid because they made me have a picture taken for the yearbook, and I came out looking really dumb. 

Thankfully, when I graduated hs they didn't have the shyest or quietest category so I didn't have to worry. But they did offer to put me as the "most talkative" as a joke because they couldn't decide which actual talkative person to put because they had so many of them. I was like "No thanks."


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

nemesis1 said:


> Awarding someone on their level of shyness is incredibly dumb. You wouldnt give a paralysed person an award for being 'the most disabled'. Morons.


 I so agree.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope not shyest, quietest would fit better for me.


----------

